# oh BOY, I guess she IS a he afterall



## LittlefootNCera (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw "something" under the water during soak this morning. I havent seen it show any interest in its water dish inside or out this week so i did a soak. He/She was angry for the soak(so conflicted on this, but he/she still doesnt eat much or often so i atleast want it hydrated) anyway whatever "it was" was gone when I took th etort out of the water but I noticed two large glands under the chin that looked like they may have a milky substance leaking from them....so i came here and did a search and it seems she actually IS a he afterall. huh. the gullar is super short(almost non existent) but...Im not quite sure how else to explain the visitor in the water this morning....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2011)

Sometimes the females will have "bumps" under the chin, but they don't get as big as they do on the males. And I've never seen a female let out her "parts" during a soak like the males do.


----------



## LittlefootNCera (Dec 30, 2011)

Well if she was mad before, now shes really mad. hopefully shell forgive me...






ETA: when looking at sexing pics, she still looks very much she to me. and i want her to be a she...sooo....but i clearly saw SOMETHING under the water....but i was refusing to let her see me see her so she would drink...maybe it was just her tail at an odd angle? who knows....it looked smoother and darker though, scratches head...


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi... WOW!!! I didn't know the boys ever let it out???!!! I have my Sonoran Desert Tortoise in full hibernation. Am I supposed to get him out and give him a good soak or just let him be?? This is my first hibernation since adopting him. I was told to just go out there once a week and squeeze his little foot to make sure he's still ok in his burrow. I hope I am not missing something.


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh I remember the first time Oscar showed his little friend during a soak.... I nearly pee'd myself!!! You'll just have to see if he/she does it again.... try warmer water!!

Helen x


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2011)

azkeyrealtor said:


> Hi... WOW!!! I didn't know the boys ever let it out???!!! I have my Sonoran Desert Tortoise in full hibernation. Am I supposed to get him out and give him a good soak or just let him be?? This is my first hibernation since adopting him. I was told to just go out there once a week and squeeze his little foot to make sure he's still ok in his burrow. I hope I am not missing something.



Hi azkeyrealtor:

It would be a good idea when you have questions besides what the OP's thread is about for you to start a new thread. Its also always a good idea for new members to start a thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.

I don't hibernate my tortoises outside, but I'm guessing you're in Arizona, so maybe its ok. I also don't ever disturb them while they're hibernating, but some folks do.


----------



## ascott (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, go ahead and go to this site and look at like the 10th pic down....this is what it should look like if you are flashed...lol


http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/3.html


----------



## wellington (Dec 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hi, go ahead and go to this site and look at like the 10th pic down....this is what it should look like if you are flashed...lol
> 
> 
> http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/3.html



You really need to put BIG TIME SHOCK WARNIGS when you are showing those kinds of pictures, could scar for life OMG it's unbelievable. Love the other pictures though


----------



## ascott (Dec 30, 2011)

> You really need to put BIG TIME SHOCK WARNIGS when you are showing those kinds of pictures, could scar for life OMG it's unbelievable. Love the other pictures though




Sincere apologies  I sometimes forget it may set differently from one to another ....lol :shy:


----------

